# Unique über zwei Spalten



## Tommy57 (18. Mai 2013)

Hi,

ich habe eine Tabelle, die täglich über einen Cronjob mit Daten befüllt wird. Die beiden Spalten date und id_user sind zusammen immer einmalig. Ich habe nun überlegt, eine weitere Spalte zu schreiben, wo ich date und id_user zusammensetze zu einer eindeutigen ID, um dadurch doppelte Einträge zu vermeiden. Kann mir vllt jemand sage, ob es auch eine Möglichkeit gibt, ohne extra eine zusätzliche Spalte anlegen zu müssen.

Gruß, Tommy


----------



## tombe (18. Mai 2013)

Du kannst doch einen Index erstellen in dem beide Spalten enthalten sind und diese Kombination setzt du dann auf eindeutig.


----------



## Tommy57 (18. Mai 2013)

Hab schon was gefunden. Hat sich also erledigt.

Man kann einen PRIMARY-Index über zwei Spalten legen

Gruß, Tommy


----------



## saftmeister (18. Mai 2013)

Du kannst auch einen UNIQUE-Index über mehrere Spalten legen. Ist IMHO sinnvoller, als Primary, denn Primary-Index darf nur einmal pro Tabelle vorkommen, UNIQUE kannst du soviele pro Tabelle anlegen, wie du willst.


----------



## Tommy57 (18. Mai 2013)

Ja, stimmt. Die Tabelle hatte schon einen Primary. Hab nun zusätzlich einen Unique-Index über die zwei Spalten angelegt. Das funktioniert auch. Echt cool. Danke^^


----------

